

Tips for startup success if you’re not based in a major tech market - upupandaway
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/23/4-tips-for-success-if-your-startup-isnt-based-in-a-major-tech-market/

======
alexbcf
Jack in, start up, get out!

